# Augen schielen / Bearbeitung



## Iwi79 (2. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein problem mit photoshop. selbst der hilfe button hilft mir nicht weiter

Ich würde gerne meinem Bruder helfen, der leicht schielt, wenn er Sachen konkret anstarrt, sonst nicht.

Ich würde daher das auf seinen bewerbungsfotos gerne korregieren, aber ich check das nicht wie ich das
mit photoshop machen kann. Ich kann auch kein winkelwerkzeug finden, um das bild dann zu spiegeln usw.

Kann mir jemand mal schritt für schritt genau erklären wie das mit photoshop geht?

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe !!



lg

iwi


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Juni 2010)

Moin,



Iwi79 hat gesagt.:


> Schade, dass man hier keine fotos hochladen kann, damit ihr es auch sehen könnt...



ich kann Dir zwar Deine Frage nicht beantworten ... aber sicher kannst Du hier Fotos hochladen 

Es gibt unter dem Editor einen Bereich "_*Dateien anhängen*_" ! ! ! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tombe (2. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier ja weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/183455-schielendes-auge-wieder-normal-machen.html

http://www.blog-ueber-fotografie.de/wie-entstand-dieses-foto/schielende-katze/


----------



## Iwi79 (2. Juni 2010)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier ja weiter:
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/183455-schielendes-auge-wieder-normal-machen.html
> 
> http://www.blog-ueber-fotografie.de/wie-entstand-dieses-foto/schielende-katze/





danke dir  aber genau den 1. link hatte ich mir schon angeschaut, aber es dann im photoshop nicht gecheckt, wie das geht.


----------



## Iwi79 (2. Juni 2010)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Klaus,

danke dir, das mit dem hochladen ist aber schon sehr versteckt, das hätte man besser machen können.

ich hab dir mal die bilder hochgeladen.

danke dir für dein posting


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2010)

Hai,

was hast du bei dem Link nicht verstanden ?

Ich würde das Auge kopieren, auf einer neuen Ebene einfügen und dann ein wenig stempeln.

Ciao Stefan


Edit : Langeweile !  Ich habe auf die schnelle das linke Auge dupliziert, gespiegelt und angepasst. Das wirkt besser als die o.g. Variante.

Nachtrag : Bei der "Verbesserung" von Bewerbungsfotos wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Iwi79 (3. Juni 2010)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> was hast du bei dem Link nicht verstanden ?
> 
> ...





Hi Stefan

danke dir du bist ein schatz  

Aber mit allem respekt, das foto könnte man gar nicht nehmen, da sieht mein bruder echt aus als hätte er ein glasauge! ;o))

man würde daran sehen, dass man daran gewerkelt hat.


schlaf gut & hab einen schönen tag morgen (heute)


----------



## RoteKatze (3. Juni 2010)

Hey,
ich würd die Pupille nur kopieren und ein wenig versetzen. Das Augenweiß dahinter natürlich mit einem passenden pinsel mit wenig deckkraft schicht für schicht über die alte pupille setzen und evt das auge etwas im verflüssigen modus verkleinern. Weil wenn sich der Blickwinkel verändert, ist das auge ja immer da am größten, also am offensten, wo die pupille ist - wenn sich die verschiebt, muss das natürlich auch anders sein. Die spiegelung ist ja in der regel ähnlich, wenn beide augen in die selbe richtung gucken - also die würd ich dann vll kopieren - in etwa so ~ nur ordentlicher ^^! 



Edit: Ach ja, nich immer so aufs auge starren ;P


----------



## Cromon (4. Juni 2010)

Ein Auge zu "verschieben" ist extrem schwer. Ein Mensch schaut tagtäglich minuten- bis stundenlang in andere Augen, von allen Richtungen, in alle Richtung und alles andere auch. Das Hirn hat eine komplette Vorstellung wie das "korrekte" Auge auszusehen hat. Dazu gehört nicht nur das eigentliche Auge mit der Farbe sondern auch das ganze drum herum. Die Ziliärmuskeln, wie das Augenlid gekrümmt ist, die Stirnmuskulatur, usw. All diese Sachen wirken unterbewusst mit, wenn du ein Auge betrachtest. Passt irgendwas davon nicht zum Rest sieht es sofort ganz offensichtlich falsch aus.

Wenn du dir jetzt noch einen HR-Menschen vorstellst ist die Sache noch viel übler. Dieser macht praktisch nichts anderes als Menschen in die Augen zu schauen. Der hat noch ein viel ausführlicheres Bild vom Auge vor dem Auge als der Normalo. Der merkt Veränderungen sofort.


----------



## Another (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte beide Augen leicht bearbeitet, um ein Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen. Sein rechtes - geradeaus zur Kamera, sein linkes - riss er IMO etwas zu sehr auf (ggf. nur im Moment des Auslösers) und etwa heller (könnte man noch heller machen). In etwa wie im Anhang.

*edit* Was ich noch sagen wollte: Gut, du sagtest "bei Fotos", aber generell würde ich die Charakteristik eines Menschen nur ungern verändern. Manche Dinge gehören einfach zu einer Person und lassen diese Person ggf. gerade deswegen sympatisch erscheinen. Viel mir nur gerade ein, da ich von manchen Frauen sowas wie "meine Nase ist so...." nicht mehr hören kann. Da gerade sowas eine Person doch irgendwo einzigartig erscheinen lässt.*/edit*

@Leola13
Die Reflektionen sind nicht spiegelverkehrt.


----------



## Leola13 (5. Juni 2010)

Hai,



Another hat gesagt.:


> @Leola13
> Die Reflektionen sind nicht spiegelverkehrt.



Petze 

.. aber trotz aller Bemühungen : Die Ergebnisse ist nicht i.O., im Sinne von unmerklicher Verbesserung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Another (5. Juni 2010)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Petze
> 
> .. aber trotz aller Bemühungen : Die Ergebnisse ist nicht i.O., im Sinne von unmerklicher Verbesserung.



Richtig, aber das sollte jemand eher ma McDonald's sagen, nachdem man den Big Mac auspackte und mit dem auf dem Plakat vergleicht. ;-]


----------



## civi1 (18. Juni 2010)

danke fur die info


----------

